# Apartado without residency?



## portugeezah (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

I'm wondering whether it is possible to get an apartado (rent a mail box) from the post office in the algarve, without having residency? We're going to be moving around and would like to be able to pick up our mail from the post office.

Cheers


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I get mine delivered to the Realtor where I pay my rent.

Luckily it's only a few doors away being in the same building and mail deliveries fall through into the office floor.

Firstly I seldom get mail and when I do it is usually a parcel of merchandise I have bought from abroad.

Secondly the lock on my mailbox is broken and the access door (inside the apartment building) is flapping open

And thirdly, interestingly enough, yesterday, walking up the street to a cafe, I passed a large apartment complex where the mail boxes were a separate unit totally outside of the apartment building. "Working" at this mail unit were four children. Two around ten years of age, a male and a female both wearing some kind of religious (I believe) headgear. The two others were very small and young and with very small hands and arms and were engaged in fishing out the mail from every box in the mail unit.


----------

